
What SaaS Has the Best Software Documentation? - JAaron5
Hey HN,<p>Would love to get recommendations from the HackerNews community regarding the best documentations you&#x27;ve seen thus far.<p>So far I have:
Carrd: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;carrd.co&#x2F;docs&#x2F;sites
Convertkit: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.convertkit.com&#x2F;category&#x2F;20-user-guides
Mailchimp: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailchimp.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;<p>Feel free to post any you&#x27;ve come across, I will keep adding to this thread as a find more.
======
r_singh
Gitlab

